# Honolulu to New Orleans



## GG-1 (Sep 3, 2004)

Aloha

Part 1.

The Trip began with a ride at 5:00 AM to the Honolulu International Airport by my friend and rail fan Ted Henderson as the taxi driver. One of these days I hope to find information about the rail car Cab Calloway used when he traveled around the country. The traffic for this hour was unusually quite and moved quickly, allowing for minimal crowding at airport security.

As I wait at the gate for the first leg I can look over to the freeway and it is obvious the early arrival at the airport was smart. At the moment I could walk as fast as traffic is moving. I have checked in and also called my daughter who in 6 or so hours will pick me up so that I can meet and play with the granddaughter before the train cross country, 14 to 6,to 59.

The Flight is ending after about five hours and arriving in LA to see daughter /granddaughter I have traveled similar miles as the rail trip will be even though it doesn’t seem like we went any ware, Clouds are clouds. A pleasure of traveling is seeing the country go by. After several Disneyland visits the Coast Starlight.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 9, 2004)

Aloha

The saga continues, Part 2.

Last night, Thursday, while considering an extra trip to San Diego with my daughter, so that the Granddaughter (2.5) and I could spend time with her father who is stationed on the ship Boxer, we visited the Fullerton Amtrak Station. We were lucky to arrive with a passenger train just pulling out and a freight waiting for a green light to leave. While we were at the station a total of 5 freights went thru in about an hour's time. It was fun to count the cars with the little one. After 3 or 4 they were beyond understanding but she kept repeating the numbers with me up to 119. That train had 5 pony’s on the front, a second train had 4, third had 5 and the last had 2. The shortest train only had 79 cars. It was the train with the 5 up front with lots of tank, and hopper cars, the engines worked hard to reach speed . All of these trains were pulled by BNSF unites that were extremely clean.

If any of the readers of this were in the cab’s I want to THANK the three who waved at Evan (Short for Evangeline) she was thrilled that they waived back to her. She talked about them the rest of the night. Mahalo, Mahalo, Mahalo.


----------



## Gavin (Sep 11, 2004)

cool report


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 13, 2004)

Part 3 Sunday Sept 12, 2004

We Decided to give the Evan a chance to ride a “big” train, her first, by riding an Amtrak Surfliner to San Diego from Fullerton to visit her dad on his day off from the USN Boxer. I also wanted to spend time with the son-in-law, living in Honolulu does have a few disadvantages.

These trains are nice done in Blue and Silver with Blue and Cream interior the seats had multicolor waves on blue, as a design, quite tasteful. The crews were pleasant and we were on time. These trains are push-pull on the way south the train was pushed and north pulled. The ride was slightly smoother in push mode. These cars also have power at every seat letting me recharge the laptop batteries while typing this part. It is after dark on our return so we cannot see the ocean as we did on the way south. You are so close after Camp Pendleton that the swimmers wave at the train. I realized while writing this paragraph that I usually don’t pay attention to engine or car numbers as others because the trip is more important. And on these two trains I did not see any markings besides a designation as car 5. On the outside maybe there were other numbers but I didn’t see them with the commuter scheduling, and the little one’s stuff there wasn’t much time.

While at a coffee shop where the kids go, I was able to drop in on the chat for a couple of minutes. One of the guy’s said that the Amtrak Santa Fe station had wireless. I tried it and it worked fine, however we got there only a few minutes before boarding. Hopefully while on the major portion of the trip I can connect. If on time at each connection I have lots of time. The shortest connection is between the 6 and 59 of 4.5 hours in Chicago.

This trip with the kids was an incredible time even though her energy drained mine and my daughter’s.

Until Tuesday on the Coast Starlight

Aloha


----------



## haolerider (Sep 15, 2004)

GG-1:

I hope you have the news that the second portion of your trip is not going to happen, since service to New Orleans will be cancelled for several days. If I remember your previous posts, you are planning to arrive there around the 15th or 16th. Please check the City of New Orleans service to see when they plan to restore 58/59.

Good luck brah.........

Aloha


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 18, 2004)

Aloha

Part 4 Tuesday September 14

Departed on a Superliner with the engine leading. Looked at the number but forgot before getting to write this. I left from Fullerton to LA to connect with the Coast Starlight at 8:18am to help the family. Fullerton is a closer station. This was 3 min. late, this is good .

We arrived at LAX Union Station about 8:45. Waited until 9:30 am before being allowed to proceed to track 10. The train was backed into the station at 9:45 with three private rail cars from Railway Excursion’s on the end. I was assigned to Car 1411 and seat 27 in coach for the trip to Emeryville. This places me on t he ocean side on the trip north. There is no power at my seat so my typing will be frugal to save power. The start was no smooth as we departed at 10:16. The 1112 car was designated the “kiddy car”.

As we proceeded to the wyes the UP had a south bound freight of empty Gunderson double stacks heading across the concrete river. The Metrolink service on the left followed by an UP engine service.

The car attendant reassigned me to seat 19 when I asked if there was power available. She said seats 19 & 55 usually did on these cars. Now if I hit any WI-FI Hot spots I can post while traveling. Unless I am loosing more weight than I think these coach have more room than I remember in first class on the airlines. Going to stop for a wile as I will pass the Burbank Studio locations and the Santa Susana MRR club site.

Passed both areas before lunch at 11:30 AM. Had the Angus Burger with cheese + ice cream, milk, & Pepsi for 9.25 and tip, excellent food and service as I expect from the Starlight crew. At Oxnard we were 6 minutes behind schedule.

As we passed ???? Beach park and proceeded into Vandenburg we stopped to pass a UP freight. As we left the passing the train ran under 15 MPH. Not sure if it was because of fog, so thick that you could not see 50 feet, or the trestle we crossed. The time was around 2:30 PM. Track is very rough and we have slowed down again. The GPS from Delourme shows speed as 35 MPH and we are bouncing. It is interesting having both programs open I can see we are now at 40 MPH going NE to Casmalia. This town seems to consist of less than 100 houses and Mobil homes

The Consist is:

2 Engines, 112 (Genesis I think), 500

Baggage, 1235

Non-Revenue/Transition Sleeper

3 Sleepers, 32104, 32095, 32090

Pacific Parlor Car, 39975

Diner, 38056

Sightseer Lounge, 33033

3 Coaches, 34098, 34512 Kiddie Car,34014, 34035

800114 PVT CAR “Yosemite Falls”

800313 PVT CAR “Virginia City”

800636 PVT CAR “Scottish Thistle” removed in OKJ

As we snake thru the curves which let me see forward to the engines, we are climbing, we are about 325 feet above sea level. At Guadalupe we are back down to an elevation of 75 feet.

We left San Luis Obispo at 4:08 PM, 30 minutes late, a cell call has me worried that the convention I am headed for and the CONL may be canceled by hurricane Ivan. Between Goldtree and Chorro we go through the western horseshoe curve and see both ends of the train while climbing, we wait for two trains to pass, one an Amtrak Passenger and a UP freight. This one is long it has been 15 min and the end is not in site nor have the power passed us on the downgrade. At least this freight was following a passenger train. Engines 2728 plus 2 more passed but the end is still not visible around the other side of the Chorro curve. Total of 25 minutes for a train of empty double stacks and TOF. With the train stretched the start was so smooth several people in my car were surprised we were moving until they saw a pole “move”

We have entered a tunnel at 700 feet and continue to climb. 1375 feet seemed to be the highest we reached between all the tunnels and descending into Atascadero. … 5:20 PM Dinner call, the Lamb was excellent, With desert and tip cost about 25.00. So far, the service from the crew and meal quality, The Coast Starlight still number 1. Can the Zephyr crew beat them … I hope the readers don’t mind how wordy I have been I will be briefer tomorrow, my first time on the Zephyr, I expect to take more pictures as I see country I have never been in before.

Last entry for the 14 Coast Starlight. We were about 35 minutes late at San Jose and also arriving into Oakland, we moved about 5 minutes into a yard where we sat until 1:50 AM. No explanation beyond a problem with the engine. Most of this time we were without power. One Lady boarding in Oakland was not advised and could have had a friend pick her up and be home in 20 minutes, at 2:00 AM when we arrived in Emeryville her friend picked her up to take her the rest of the way home. While we were stopped The engines were changed and one private car removed. The Conductor when questioned told us the delay would only be 15 to 20 minutes with no additional updates. Off to Denny’s For a late night snack and breakfast before the Zephyr.

Part 5 Wednesday September 15

The awaited California Zephyr trip begins ominously, It is 45 minutes late being brought into the Emeryville Station. On the front is a yellow UP freight motor, followed by Amtrak motor 500. 500 had been the second motor on the Starlight, supposedly the one that failed last night. I have received notification from the Station agent that train 59 which is a guaranteed connection will only run to Jackson on Wednesday and Thursday with no decision for Friday, my train.

Engine UP, Amtrak 500

Baggage

Non Revenue/Transition Sleeper

Sleepers 39008, 32032, 32068

Diner 38058

Sightseer Lounge

Coaches 1?, 2?, 3?

4 or 5 express Box cars

800636 PVT CAR “Scottish Thistle” removed in OKJ from Coast Starlight.

After walking to Berkley, The length of the train, to board my sleeper, I realized the agent hadn’t joked about where my car, the second sleeper was stopped. It was even with a sign “Berkley City Limit”. Apparently Emeryville is very small.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Aloha

Posting part 5, 6, 7, 8, I am back in LA on 9/20 WEB access was dificult..

Part 5 Wednesday September 15

The awaited California Zephyr trip begins ominously, It is 45 minutes late being brought into the Emeryville Station. On the front is a yellow UP freight motor, followed by Amtrak motor 500. 500 had been the second motor on the Starlight, supposedly the one that failed last night. I have received notification from the Station agent that train 59 which is a guaranteed connection will only run to Jackson on Wednesday and Thursday with no decision for Friday, my train.

Engine UP, Amtrak 500

Baggage 1856

Non Revenue/Transition Sleeper

Sleepers 39008, 32032 (car attendant Charley), 32068

Diner 38058

Sightseer Lounge

Coaches 1?, 2?, 3?

4 or 5 express Box cars

800636 PVT CAR “Scottish Thistle” removed in OKJ from Coast Starlight.







After walking to Berkley, The length of the train, to board my sleeper, I realized the agent hadn’t joked about where my car, the second sleeper was stopped. It was even with a sign “Berkley City Limit”. Apparently Emeryville is very small.

Part 6 Thursday September 16

We continue to loose time all day from the slower freight motor. Crew service is excellent and so are the meals. It is equal to the Coast Starlight yet there are less crew on the Zephyr. Now I have a tie for the number 1 train.

Some ware we received a genesis motor and continued without losing more time until just after Winter Park before the Moffat Tunnel entrance, the Amtrak engine 500 blows something and shuts down. I can hear them trying to restart it. The train lights go out and conductor announces that this is necessary so the train can continue the climb thru the tunnel. He also requested that passengers stay in the car they are in because of dirt and fumes. A new friend in a different car described the stench when someone opened the door between cars as, “a smoky rotten egg mixed with a diesel fuel chaser.”

Amtrak “management” has hit an incredible low in customer service. Because the freight motors don’t run as fast and whatever failed on the second unit, we are arriving in Denver 2 hours late. Some idiot decided that the people on the private car were more important than the passengers of the Zephyr getting on or off in Denver so they switched it out while the public waited over an hour. What am impression Amtrak has created for Piper, a 22 year old girl from England that missed the hostel curfew. I hope she is safe. We spent time with other travelers that I will never forget the rest of my life.

Part 7 Friday September 17

Having arrived in Denver late in the evening and saying goodbye to new friends it was time to turn in. Awaking at 7:00 AM and going to breakfast I find we are 5 hours late.

Interesting to note after all the comments recently about the showers in the sleepers the service on my car was excellent, had hot water all the time and never waited more than a few minutes before breakfast or dinner. If my loosing 30# since the last trip made a difference, the public showers were quite comfortable. I still feel I don’t like the private shower because my shoulders touch both sides unless I twist myself.

On a scenery note, we passed a dead tree, and the top moved, I realized it was a bird. At first I thought it was a vulture, but several in the lounge said it was probably an eagle as they are more common.

We are cruising at 79 MPH. The status of Connections to 59, New Orleans, and return to LA unknown.

Around 7:15 PM there is and announcement that Amtrak Customer Service Representative are ready and we are called to the diner for the arrangements. The 2 ladies are brisk, efficient and knowledgeable. I am given a voucher for the taxi and food, and advised that since I had the trip insurance I should check with the station for a direct return to LA. The Hotel provided was the Best Western on Ohio Street. The hotel is reasonable for the night but the expense money does not really cover the cost of the cab meal and tips. I think they use only the fare/meal cost and assume tipping not included.

6 California Zephyr Chicago, IL Union Station (CHI) 3:32 pm 17-SEP-04 8:37 pm Arrived 5 hours and 5 minutes late.

Part 8 Saturday September 18

The hotel room was clean and pleasant, nice to have a large bed and bath for the night. And the upload and retrieving of mail stayed under the hotel limit of free local phone service..

Arriving back at Union Station at 10:00AM the ticket agents replace my 59 and UAL flight air/rail Package and provide me with a sleeper to La Junta, CO and coach back to LA on train3, the South West Chief. I am wondering if this is the day Piper will be on the Chief. She had said she was going to the Chief in three days.

The New Lounge in Union Station opened on Friday 9/17 so I am seeing it new. It is done in a tasteful 3 tone brown walls, and a green patterned carpet except for the entrance which is green marble swirl. There are several large, wide screen TV and several displays of train status each with a digital clock above each display although one did not work.

The departure of train 3 Southwest Chief left on time the handling of the passenger boarding was quick but the lounge made the sleeper passengers have a longer walk to there cars and had to cross thru the coach passengers as they walked. This would not happen if the sleepers are on the rear. Also if a track other than track 28 was used this may not happen.

The Southwest Chief today left with:

Genesis Engine 84, 71, 90

Superliner Sightseer Lounge

Baggage

Non Revenue/Transition Sleeper

Sleepers 32038, 32072(car attendant Joan), 32038

Diner

Sightseer Lounge

Coaches 1?, 2?, 3?

4 or 5 express Box cars

I was substituted a family room # 15 to La Junta. I will need to be up early to move to a coach seat when we arrive there. Most of the view is the same as the Zephyr, even the first hour or so is the same track/route. The meals are the same as the Zephyr but service is a little less. Since I am changing to coach in the morning, after breakfast I just have these meals on the way back. The Chicago ticket agent says I am due a refund. Sleeping in the family room was comfortable the movement and was not to bad. Joan



the 331 car attendant says this room is normally not given to less than 3 but what a luxury for me to try it.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 21, 2004)

Aloha

Part 9 Sunday 9/19 And Monday 9/20

I have returned from the first serving of breakfast, at this time a “roomette’’ has become available so now I am in room 2 upstairs. This roomette #2 seems warm and with the early awakening to change rooms I am very drowsy and have had several naps.

The western ground shows signs of recent rain and he clouds look like more soon.



Also passed about 20 Jackrabbits. Visible for only a couple seconds.

In Albuquerque the Indians have setup sales at the station platform.



I am able to replace the worn out “Route 66” T-Shirt from 1995 trip on the Desert Wind. I wanted this as I drove the route back in 1964 when I was 20. Before College Disneyland and the next part of my life.

While stoped in Albuquerque The train was Serviced.






It’s now 5:00AM and I am preparing to arrive in Fullerton and the end of the rail portion of my trip. I must say even with all of the difficulties Amtrak faces. Who would have thought an eastern hurricane IVAN would affect a Hawaii Resident.

Amtrak, and the rest of un need to recognize their biggest asset is the quality of service provided by friendly professional train crews.

3 Southwest Chief Fullerton, CA (FUL) 6:44 am 20-SEP-04 7:40 am Arrived.

I hope to be back again soon, maybe to the MNRA Convention in Philadelphia.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 15, 2004)

Aloha

I am in the process of adding pictures to my trip report, hope you find them interesting.

Eric


----------

